# cryptsetup not found while booting in initrd after update

## bookwood

I cant boot my system anymore. I updated my system  a few days ago. I needed to recompile my kernel today to add a driver and now I got an error /sbin/cryptsetup not found while booting.

```
!! lvm failed to run, cannot activate logical volumes!

!! /sbin/cryptsetup not found inside the initramfs

```

I use since one year the same commands and genkernel-next:

```
genkernel --menuconfig --luks --lvm --makeopts='-j10' all 

```

and after that

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

I also recompiled cryptsetup with 

```
USE="static" emerge -av gnupg cryptsetup

```

No change, always the same error.

I use the actual kernel linux-4.9.34-gentoo

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 65

* Running with options: --menuconfig --luks --lvm --makeopts=-j10 all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.9.34-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.9.34-gentoo

* kernel: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.9.34-gentoo

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2017-07-17--20-52-22.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

*         >> Compiling 4.9.34-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 4.9.34-gentoo modules...

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.9.34-gentoo

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending udev cpio data...

cp: der Aufruf von stat für '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' ist nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

* cannot copy /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf from udev

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/lddtree", line 52, in <module>

    from elftools.elf.elffile import ELFFile

ImportError: No module named 'elftools'

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Copying keymaps

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending lvm cpio data...

* LVM: Adding support (copying binaries from system)...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/lddtree", line 52, in <module>

    from elftools.elf.elffile import ELFFile

ImportError: No module named 'elftools'

*         >> Appending luks cpio data...

* Including LUKS support

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/lddtree", line 52, in <module>

    from elftools.elf.elffile import ELFFile

ImportError: No module named 'elftools'

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/lddtree", line 52, in <module>

    from elftools.elf.elffile import ELFFile

ImportError: No module named 'elftools'

*         >> Appending ld_so_conf cpio data...

* ldconfig: adding /sbin/ldconfig...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/lddtree", line 52, in <module>

    from elftools.elf.elffile import ELFFile

ImportError: No module named 'elftools'

* ld.so.conf: adding /etc/ld.so.conf{.d/*,}...

cpio: lib64 nicht erzeugt: Neuere oder gleich alte Version existiert schon

cpio: lib64 nicht erzeugt: Neuere oder gleich alte Version existiert schon

*         >> Finalizing cpio...

*         >> Compressing cpio data (.xz)...

* 

* Kernel compiled successfully!

* 

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     root=/dev/$ROOT

* 

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

* 

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file.

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* add "dolvm" for lvm support

* With support for several ext* filesystems available, it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4" to the list of boot parameters.

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

* 

* Make sure you have the latest ~arch genkernel before reporting bugs.

```

Any ideas how to fix this?

----------

## bookwood

After reemerge busybox and an additional update, rebuilding the kernel, the cryptsetup binary is already in the initrd. I checked it with: 

```
mkdir /tmp/initramfs

cd /tmp/initramfs

xzcat  /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.34-gentoo | cpio -idmv

ls -l sbin/cryptsetup 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 63360 17. Jul 22:27 sbin/cryptsetup

```

very strange

----------

## mimosinnet

 *bookwood wrote:*   

> I checked it with... 

 

Thanks for the detailed instructions! They have been very helpful and I have included them in the genkernel article on the Gentoo wiki.

Cheers!

----------

